# Uber is afraid of riders knowing driver's earning of the trip.



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

If rider pays $20 and driver earns $8, everyone knows that Uber pockets $12.

Uber is afraid of riders know how much Uber pockets. Whenever the trip ends, it will take a few minutes showing driver's earning. Riders have no time to wait and see driver's earning for the trip.

There is no reason that Uber cannot show driver's earning IMMEDIATELY after the end of trip. Time delay shall not be tolerated. If Uber don't show driver's earning IMMEDIATELY after the end of trip, stop driving Uber.

Uber is a cheap brand and they cheat in all possible ways.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

If like it you not, do it no more. Unless after your 1000 trips badge you got a free tissue.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't drive nor ride with Uber.
How people will look at your driving or riding with Uber?!
Drivers are idiots and riders are jerks.
Stop Ubering. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Almost all of my rides show instantly. They fixed this months ago.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> Almost all of my rides show instantly. They fixed this months ago.


You speak in an Uber tone. You used the word "Almost". I noticed that. That means, NOT ALL of your rides show driver's earning instantly. Thanks for your endorsement.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

outface said:


> I don't drive nor ride with Uber.
> .


I don't believe you. 
If it was true, why would you care that we're getting screwed?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

When Noah was building the Ark, no one believed him neither.
I will alarm people not driving nor riding with Uber.
Drive or Ride at your own risk. The best thing Uber can do, and always do, is simply remove the bad guy from the platform after the tragedy happened. Will that be fair for the victims?! 

Uber only cares for FARE, not FAIR.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

outface said:


> You speak in an Uber tone. You used the word "Almost". I noticed that. That means, NOT ALL of your rides show driver's earning instantly. Thanks for your endorsement.


You must be right. They have spent thousands of dollars on special programming so that any ride where they get what more than they are supposed to and we get what we are supposed to gets tied up in the processing loop. Gotta keep those pesky riders and drivers from sharing information.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

We all know that drivers getting screwed by UBER and LYFT. MY reason to hate these companies is because I have drove for both of these suckers and I know how exactly they operate.They are nothing but "parasites "who knows how to suck blood out of you and U don't even know it.Please stop driving for UBER and lyft at least for sometime just to put pressure on them.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> We all know that drivers getting screwed by UBER and LYFT. MY reason to hate these companies is because I have drove for both of these suckers and I know how exactly they operate.They are nothing but "parasites "who knows how to suck blood out of you and U don't even know it.Please stop driving for UBER and lyft at least for sometime just to put pressure on them.


For the low sum of $500 a week I will be happy to consider your request.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

4.9 forever said:


> They have spent thousands of dollars on special programming so that any ride where they get what more than they are supposed to and we get what we are supposed to gets tied up in the processing loop.


 Amen. There is no justice if Uber won't fail.



Sueuber said:


> Please stop driving for UBER and lyft at least for sometime just to put pressure on them


 Many people already stop driving or riding with these unjust companies, especially after Uber's over 57 millions customer data being hacked.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

outface said:


> Amen. There is no justice if Uber won't fail.
> 
> Many people already stop driving or riding with these unjust companies, especially after Uber's over 57 millions customer data being hacked.


You haven't. You're still driving like the rest of us.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

If you say I am driving, then I must be driving?!

If I say you are an Uber employee, then you must be an Uber employee?!

Your brain is really as small as the ant's.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Who’s mad?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

outface said:


> If you say I am driving, then I must be driving?!
> 
> If I say you are a Uber employee, then you must be a Uber employee?!
> 
> Your brain is really as small as the ant's.


You posted your weekly statement before. Post it again.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

If you are smart enough, go search my posts and bring out my statement you saw before. Driving Uber made you being so lazy and less thinking now. Low fare, no tip, one star..... Are you my Uber?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

outface said:


> If you say I am driving, then I must be driving?!
> 
> If I say you are a Uber employee, then you must be a Uber employee?!
> 
> Your brain is really as small as the ant's.


The guy who uses a mythical man and his boat as an example is accusing someone else of having a small brain? Really??


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

outface said:


> If rider pays $20 and driver earns $8, everyone knows that Uber pockets $12.
> 
> Uber is afraid of riders know how much Uber pockets. Whenever the trip ends, it will take a few minutes showing driver's earning. Riders have no time to wait and see driver's earning for the trip.
> 
> ...


Uber is only loosely afraid of 1 thing..the drivers having enough of being spoon fed their hot garbage and strike. Other than that..Uber doesnt give a damn.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I do know this much... I took home $42.00 on two ubers rides tonight and they made $23


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I do know this much... I took home $42.00 on two ubers rides tonight and they made $23


I discovered they took 52% from me on Xmas eve..that was enough to make me shut the app off. Hope they choke on that $4.00!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> I discovered they took 52% from me on Xmas eve..that was enough to make me shut the app off. Hope they choke on that $4.00!


Same here....with the $120 I already made on lyft, I turned down Ubers next ride after the $42.00 two surged ones & went offline and safely home....was thinking you can drive icy streets and hills & I'm not risking an accident on my car investment for 50 percent u greedy Bastards


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

outface said:


> When Noah was building the Ark, no one believed him neither.
> I will alarm people not driving nor riding with Uber.
> Drive or Ride at your own risk. The best thing Uber can do, and always do, is simply remove the bad guy from the platform after the tragedy happened. Will that be fair for the victims?!
> 
> Uber only cares for FARE, not FAIR.


We building an ark ?



PickEmUp said:


> The guy who uses a mythical man and his boat as an example is accusing someone else of having a small brain? Really??


Sky God Frowns on You !

"Missed the Boat "?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Pax don't care about how much drivers earn. All they care about is getting a clean car, water, mints, foot massage, and surviving the trip.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DocT said:


> Pax don't care about how much drivers earn. All they care about is getting a clean car, water, mints, foot massage, and surviving the trip.


That's true for many. Probably even most. But there are some who do care about it. I know for a fact that many passengers would be very upset to see us not even get 50% of what they paid. It's horrible PR for Uber as well. The type they genuinely fear. I think drivers underestimate how much Uber is scared about this. They know they are pushing things with how much they are taking at times...


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you get boost, do you get bonus... had to be paid somehow. Some rides i get screwed on, others uber does.... as long as they don't mess with the rate they offered, it is my fault for taking it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> That's true for many. Probably even most. But there are some who do care about it. I know for a fact that many passengers would be very upset to see us not even get 50% of what they paid. It's horrible PR for Uber as well. The type they genuinely fear. I think drivers underestimate how much Uber is scared about this. They know they are pushing things with how much they are taking at times...


Maybe a faction of pax care. If it aint sex trafficking or child labor, they aint gonna get upset over it.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Just print out your earnings rates and stick them on the back of the headrests. The passengers can do the math if they care to. Especially important is to highlight what you make on a minimum fare.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> View attachment 188668


There's always that one guy......lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Just print out your earnings rates and stick them on the back of the headrests. The passengers can do the math if they care to. Especially important is to highlight what you make on a minimum fare.


Thatd earn a 1 star and report for ptofessionalism from me. I dont want your sob story, I'm here for a ride. You are an independent contractor, if you dont like the terms of your contract, renegotiate or walk away.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I drive UberX and minimum fare for me is $3.66. What is your minimum fare on Select?

Just looked at your tablet tip sign. I'd be much more offended having that staring me in the face than a printout of some numbers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> I drive UberX and minimum fare for me is $3.66. What is your minimum fare on Select?
> 
> Just looked at your tablet tip sign. I'd be much more offended having that staring me in the face than a printout of some numbers.


Lol, my tablet tipping sign offers a free service that allows them to control the music of the car from the comfort of their seat. They love it. 4.94 rating and before tipping in app happened, when i last drove, i earned up to $400 a month average in tips.

You can reply as bitterly as you want, my method worked to earn extra money rather than try to post a sob story of your weak earnings to your pax. My thread also helped countless other drivers to start earning more tips.

I can imagine some poor vendor walking around the walmart parking lot with a sign saying Wal-Mart only paid $X for their product and you should all feel sorry for him.

Select was practically dead in Atlanta the last few months i drove there and I haven't driven since I moved to Dallas.

I only drove prime time fri sat night when it surges, a min select ride was something like $7.50 if I recall correctly. It went from being 30-40% of my night (of 20 pax) to being 5% if I was lucky. Uber killed select but Surges still earned me $25-35 an hour + tips.

When surges died as spring rolled into summer and i found myself only earning $15-20 an hour, I quit driving.

I didnt *****, whine or post my low earnings on display for my pax. I simply quit driving for peanuts.

If anything warranted a professional report, that sure does it.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> Almost all of my rides show instantly. They fixed this months ago.


No there is still a delay. It has to do with how far the phones are apart from each other. This is solely so you don't compare notes with the rider.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DocT said:


> Pax don't care about how much drivers earn. All they care about is getting a clean car*, Aux cord, charge cable*, water, mints, foot massage, and surviving the trip.


Fixed that for ya...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Goduckies said:


> View attachment 188668


This is most likely a passenger that complained (either legit of fake) about a previous Trip and Uber giving them a credit for it on the next Trip. What was your pay on it? That will tell you how much Uber 'took.'


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

You're correct, pax does care about Uber taking about 50% of the fare. 

Pax ask, "why do you continue driving?" I say," It's easy side money."

Then they get just continue looking at their phone


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

outface said:


> If rider pays $20 and driver earns $8, everyone knows that Uber pockets $12.
> 
> Uber is afraid of riders know how much Uber pockets. Whenever the trip ends, it will take a few minutes showing driver's earning. Riders have no time to wait and see driver's earning for the trip.
> 
> ...


Where i live Uber does not show your trips and amount paid until next day . Yep, it's delayed that long . Now i have to keep track of my trips knowing that by not displaying trips that Uber's plan is to eventually short me trips . Keeping track of all my trips slows me down . By doing this before and after each trip i am losing at least up to 5 trips a day . They are doing this for no other reason...........so you will lose track of your trips then.......... WHAMO ! You just got shorted !!!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> I don't drive nor ride with Uber.
> How people will look at your driving or riding with Uber?!
> Drivers are idiots and riders are jerks.
> Stop Ubering. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.


Making around $20\hour and working whenever you want to is a bad thing. Uber has given over a million drivers income that they wouldn't have had otherwise and have a given millions of riders an affordable option to get around other then a taxi. So... why am I suppose to hate Uber? Ubering payed for all my friends and families gifts this Christmas.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Where i live Uber does not show your trips and amount paid until next day . Yep, it's delayed that long . Now i have to keep track of my trips knowing that by not displaying trips that Uber's plan is to eventually short me trips . Keeping track of all my trips slows me down . By doing this before and after each trip i am losing at least up to 5 trips a day . They are doing this for no other reason...........so you will lose track of your trips then.......... WHAMO ! You just got shorted !!!


Takes all of 2 seconds, tops, to take screenshots of the cancel screen. One after accepting, one right after you start the trip so you can get the destination.

Voila!

You're welcome.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Making around $20\hour and working whenever you want to is a bad thing. Uber has given over a million drivers income that they wouldn't have had otherwise and have a given millions of riders an affordable option to get around other then a taxi. So... why am I suppose to hate Uber? Ubering payed for all my friends and families gifts this Christmas.


Thank you for your loyalty to UBER. If any accidents happen, UBER will immediately remove the bad guys from the platform and send their deepest condolences to the victim's families. Have a big smile and drive/ride with UBER at your own risk.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> Thank you for your loyalty to UBER. If any accidents happen, UBER will immediately remove the bad guys from the platform and send their deepest condolences to the victim's families. Have a big smile and drive/ride with UBER at your own risk.


I think I would be a fool to not know the risks involved in doing rideshare. I fully understand that I'm a lot more at risk for tickets and accidents. Those are things you except and hope don't ever happen but understand that they can. It would be like taking a job as policemen and not understanding that bad things happen. I'm an adult just like most in this forum and understand 100% what risks are in rideshare. That shouldn't detour you from doing this job.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I think I would be a fool to not know the risks involved in doing rideshare. I fully understand that I'm a lot more at risk for tickets and accidents. Those are things you except and hope don't ever happen but understand that they can. It would be like taking a job as policemen and not understanding that bad things happen. I'm an adult just like most in this forum and understand 100% what risks are in rideshare. That shouldn't detour you from doing this job.


 how much a cop was paid?! And, how much Uber drivers earned?! Did cop drive his own car on his duty?! You sound like either a brainless or heartless creature. Uber believe everyone's re.tarfted including you. Please don't compare cops and Uber drivers for their riskful jobs.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Mine shows right away. They didn't used to, but it was fixed about a year ago.

Why do people care about %s? I get 90.75c per mile & 16.5c per minute, plus muliplier, whether Uber is getting 60% of the rider's payment or -60% (at times a rider pays $5 and I get $15), and everything in between. The percentage Uber gets of what a rider pays doesn't change that.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Mine shows right away. They didn't used to, but it was fixed about a year ago.
> 
> Why do people care about %s? I get 90.75c per mile & 16.5c per minute, plus muliplier, whether Uber is getting 60% of the rider's payment or -60% (at times a rider pays $5 and I get $15), and everything in between. The percentage Uber gets of what a rider pays doesn't change that.


Happy holidays and drive safe. You know Uber will not back you up if your car was broken or smashed in an accident. Uber thanks for your loyalty and stupidity. Happy driving and Uber on.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Mine shows right away. They didn't used to, but it was fixed about a year ago.
> 
> Why do people care about %s? I get 90.75c per mile & 16.5c per minute, plus muliplier, whether Uber is getting 60% of the rider's payment or -60% (at times a rider pays $5 and I get $15), and everything in between. The percentage Uber gets of what a rider pays doesn't change that.





outface said:


> You know Uber will not back you up if your car was broken or smashed in an accident. Uber thanks for your loyalty and stupidity.


What does this have to do with percentages and pay rates, and whether the ride paymebt shows up right after the ride?
What does stupidity and loyalty have to do with percentages and pay rates, and whether the ride payment shows up right away?
Why when one states factual points in argument in the internet, many people retort with something entirely beside the point, not even addressing the original point? (i.e. that the payment doesn't show up right away and then what % Uber takes from riders being answered with "Uber doesn't have yr back" and "ur stupid and loyal to Uber". Where is the logical connection between those?) I don't understand that rhetorical style. Do any of you know how it works?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> What does this have to do with percentages and pay rates, and whether the ride paymebt shows up right after the ride?
> What does stupidity and loyalty have to do with percentages and pay rates, and whether the ride payment shows up right away?
> Why when one states factual points in argument in the internet, many people retort with something entirely beside the point, not even addressing the original point? (i.e. that the payment doesn't show up right away and then what % Uber takes from riders being answered with "Uber doesn't have yr back" and "ur stupid and loyal to Uber". Where is the logical connection between those?) I don't understand that rhetorical style. Do any of you know how it works?


Go get your next ping for a minimum fare! Are you my UBER?!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> how much a cop was paid?! And, how much Uber drivers earned?! Did cop drive his own car on his duty?! You sound like either a brainless or heartless creature. Uber believe everyone's re.tarfted including you. Please don't compare cops and Uber drivers for their riskful jobs.


Obviously you missed my point. I used cops as an example of someone who knows the risks involved in doing there job..just like every uber driver knows the risks involved in being a driver. Why do you have to name call when I'm just offering my opinion? Why do you not drive no more? Where you involved in an incident or something?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Horrible analogy especially after the 180 days of transperancy.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Obviously you missed my point. I used cops as an example of someone who knows the risks involved in doing there job..just like every uber driver knows the risks involved in being a driver. Why do you have to name call when I'm just offering my opinion? Why do you not drive no more? Where you involved in an incident or something?


The risk level shall be related to their pays and benefits. Uber driver is in a high risk and low pay realm. Unjust will happen if there is no justice. There is no justice if Uber won't fail. Happy drive/ride with UBER. UBER is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Uber Believe Everyone's Re.tarded.

I do not drive nor ride with UBER simply because I am not [email protected] You shall do so to trash this company to a dumpster. What a shame that an Uber driver's earning is less than those in the third-world countries?!


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

That's less than a third world country?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> That's less than a third world country?
> View attachment 188882


Technology wise, it is better than third-world countries.
With gray ball, god's view, heaven, hell that Uber admitted and felt sorry for their wrong behaviors, do you want to fool us with this easily manipulated fake earnings to back up Uber's allegation that medium drivers earning is $90,000 annually?!

Uber is a CHEAP brand and they do CHEAT in all possible ways including the fake earning.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Week before and no i don't have time to do fake earnings...


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> Technology wise, it is better than third-world countries.
> With gray ball, god's view, heaven, hell that Uber admitted and felt sorry for their wrong behaviors, do you want to fool us with this easily manipulated fake earnings to back up Uber's allegation that medium drivers earning is $90,000 annually?!
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they do CHEAT in all possible ways including the fake earning.


I see you have 10 or so posts in this thread. Your writing style seems to be pretty shrill, along with attacking your audience. Therefore, you lose credibility and are unpersuasive. Or you are a troll. You claim you don't ride or drive for Uber? Then surely there are greater causes for you to get behind.

Which is it? A troll, or an ineffectual shrill?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

He just hates his life and for some reason uber.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> I see you have 10 or so posts in this thread. Your writing style seems to be pretty shrill, along with attacking your audience. Therefore, you lose credibility are unpersuasive. Or you are a troll.
> 
> Which is it? A troll, or an ineffectual shrill?


He is cursed Elf.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> View attachment 188885
> 
> 
> Week before and no i don't have time to do fake earnings...


1% of your earnings are in app tips.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> I see you have 10 or so posts in this thread. Your writing style seems to be pretty shrill, along with attacking your audience. Therefore, you lose credibility and are unpersuasive. Or you are a troll. You claim you don't ride or drive for Uber? Then surely there are greater causes for you to get behind.
> 
> Which is it? A troll, or an ineffectual shrill?





outface said:


> Uber thanks for your loyalty and stupidity.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

That doesn't answer my question. Waiting on outface

Since you drive for Uber Ms Stein Fanboy , do you think you are loyal and stupid?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

outface said:


> how much a cop was paid?! And, how much Uber drivers earned?! Did cop drive his own car on his duty?! You sound like either a brainless or heartless creature. Uber believe everyone's re.tarfted including you. Please don't compare cops and Uber drivers for their riskful jobs.


If you think we're all brainless, why waste your time with us?

Seriously. At first your posts were simply obnoxious. Now they're getting boring, as well.

Bye.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> View attachment 188885
> 
> 
> Week before and no i don't have time to do fake earnings...


Solid haul. How many hours both week?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I work in sf, they don't know what a tip means...


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> I work in sf, they don't know what a tip means...


That's a very good take. Unfortunately, for most of us, we're not in San Francisco which is probably the best market in the U.S. In my market, it is absolutely impossible to make that much, even if I worked more than twice as many hours.



Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Why do people care about %s? I get 90.75c per mile & 16.5c per minute, plus muliplier, whether Uber is getting 60% of the rider's payment or -60% (at times a rider pays $5 and I get $15), and everything in between. The percentage Uber gets of what a rider pays doesn't change that.


I care because I don't think Uber should EVER take the majority of what a rider pays when they're not paying for any of my expenses associated with owning and operating a vehicle. Also, kind of beside the point but the rate you're being paid in your market is higher than most.

We can argue about how we're all stupid for accepting Uber's terms and driving for them when they're paying us so little--and I think we are. That doesn't mean we are not allowed to complain or try for change.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Waiting on outface
> 
> Since you drive for Uber Ms Stein Fanboy , do you think you are loyal and stupid?


But u see, that's probably what he'd say anyways. When he said it to me it had just as little coherence with what he was replying to.

And if I was stupid would it matter if I thought so or not since oft times stupid people don't realize it? And I'm not a bit loyal to Uber, but I am able to see the ride payment as soon as the ride ends. That's true no matter how loyal I am. Does he think it is because he is disloyal that he can't see the payment? Cuz he said it is to keep the rider from seeing it (as if most care).

I'm kinda fascinated at this phenomenon where one says something like "my pay shows right away", and a separate question about why people care about % of rider's price when we get paid the same rate regardless of the percentage Uber takes from the rider, and a person replies with "Uber doesn't have yr back. They like yr stupidity and loyalty." How do either of those relate? Is it the autism that keeps me from understanding, or do stupid people just have random thoughts occur when they read a comment, and don't realize those thoughts are not relevant to the points they're replying to? It must be confusing if that's how yr mind worked. Wouldn't it?


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> We all know that drivers getting screwed by UBER and LYFT. MY reason to hate these companies is because I have drove for both of these suckers and I know how exactly they operate.They are nothing but "parasites "who knows how to suck blood out of you and U don't even know it.Please stop driving for UBER and lyft at least for sometime just to put pressure on them.


The fact is, they are using you to build their empires.

The truth is, you are using them to build your own empire.

The reality is, we are using each other to gain some thing from it.

It is a two-way street.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

AllGold said:


> I care because I don't think Uber should EVER take the majority of what a rider pays when they're not paying for any of my expenses associated with owning and operating a vehicle. Also, kind of beside the point but the rate you're being paid in your market is higher than most.


Look OP, this guy can answer a question with an actual answer.


AllGold said:


> We can argue about how we're all stupid for accepting Uber's terms and driving for them when they're paying us so little--and I think we are. That doesn't mean we are not allowed to complain or try for change.


But this thread is about how Uber hides our ride payment after the ride because they don't want the rider to see our pay (as if most care, as if Uber personnel don't think it's fair pay, as if some rides don't cost $5 but pay $20). In other words, another forum cretin thinks he knows secret stuff with too much confidence, when in fact one can see the ride payment immediately, since about the last year now.

Only cretins come to a forum to tell us we're stupid for trying to make money in a way that's working well enuff for now. Maybe I'm stupid, but then what's up with a dude who comes to some forum just to tell people they're stupid for doing the thing that the forum is about? Is that a nonstupid person? Sounds like cretins to me. I don't go to some NFL forum to tell people how lame it is to care about strangers playing ball.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Goduckies said:


> I work in sf, they don't know what a tip means...
> 
> View attachment 188916
> View attachment 188916


San Fran, that makes sense. That is the city Uber was built for. 3 pax an hour on average, you were jammed packed busy all 51 hours. That's how Uber can be profitable, back to back rides. If you are in a market that has little downtime, uber is good money.

Ive made that argument before. Even at todays rates, a driver can make a living. The problem is lack of business. In a 2 day, 16 hour shift, I may get 25 pax. You would get 48 in the same time period.

Uber was modeled for San Francisco but most of the country just doesnt match. You are proof that they were right, lowering the fares did increase business and still works, just in very select markets. The problem in other markets is not enough pax for too many drivers.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> San Fran, that makes sense. That is the city Uber was built for. 3 pax an hour on average, you were jammed packed busy all 51 hours. That's how Uber can be profitable, back to back rides. If you are in a market that has little downtime, uber is good money.
> 
> Ive made that argument before. Even at todays rates, a driver can make a living. The problem is lack of business. In a 2 day, 16 hour shift, I may get 25 pax. You would get 48 in the same time period.
> 
> Uber was modeled for San Francisco but most of the country just doesnt match. You are proof that they were right, lowering the fares did increase business and still works, just in very select markets. The problem in other markets is not enough pax for too many drivers.


Kinda like how you never saw cabs cruising around non dense towns and cities. It seems like one of those things one doesn't even need to point out to people. I was shocked a few yeats ago to find people trying to Uber certain places, and then finding people on the internet complaining that rides are few, and are often requested from 10+ minutes away. What did they think would happen?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

outface said:


> When Noah was building the Ark, no one believed him neither.
> I will alarm people not driving nor riding with Uber.
> Drive or Ride at your own risk. The best thing Uber can do, and always do, is simply remove the bad guy from the platform after the tragedy happened. Will that be fair for the victims?!
> 
> Uber only cares for FARE, not FAIR.


You frighten me.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Where i live Uber does not show your trips and amount paid until next day . Yep, it's delayed that long . Now i have to keep track of my trips knowing that by not displaying trips that Uber's plan is to eventually short me trips . Keeping track of all my trips slows me down . By doing this before and after each trip i am losing at least up to 5 trips a day . They are doing this for no other reason...........so you will lose track of your trips then.......... WHAMO ! You just got shorted !!!


All you need to do is take a quick screenshot of the trip's clipboard details (tap the 3 small parallel lines in upper right corner of screen after accepting each ping), then you have trip's information: time accepted, pax name, pickup location, their rating, and surge amount (if any). Literally takes 2.5 seconds TOPS - I do this before I pick up pax on each and every trip. You don't need to lose out on "at least 5 trips a day " it's a great habit to get into anyway; you can confirm they applied the correct surge or boost multiplier and you have the details for your records.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

WOW....34 rides on a SUNDAY and not one tip...that boggles the mind


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> I work in sf, they don't know what a tip means...
> 
> View attachment 188916
> View attachment 188916


California is a blue state with things like rule of law, fair employment law, fair wages, etc.

If you're unfortunate enough to be stuck in the confederacy or states that seek to be confederate, your take would be much less. I take that back, northern Virginia is very good, but since most people who drive there can also drive in DC and Maryland....


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have had passenger wait to see what I get paid. Most of the time when they see Uber taking 50% to 70% of the fare they are shocked and disgusted. Like wow I can not believe this no wonder why the service has gotten so bad, people don't work for dirt or run a charity for Uber. And now they know why their driver has no English skills and the car has body damage and 4 bald tires. They completely understand that if someone is running a charity for Uber they can't afford gas, tires or a decent car.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Primeonly27 said:


> I have had passenger wait to see what I get paid. Most of the time when they see Uber taking 50% to 70% of the fare they are shocked and disgusted. Like wow I can not believe this no wonder why the service has gotten so bad, people don't work for dirt or run a charity for Uber. And now they know why their driver has no English skills and the car has body damage and 4 bald tires. They completely understand that if someone is running a charity for Uber they can't afford gas, tires or a decent car.


Again, Uber must show the driver's earning IMMEDIATELY at the end of every trip. There is NO REASON or EXCUSE for any time delay.

Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.

Unjust will happen if there is no justice.

THere is no justice if Uber will not fail.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

4.9 forever said:


> Almost all of my rides show instantly. They fixed this months ago.


My rides almost always take 5 minutes or more to show up.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

A realtor earns 3% commission in a real state transaction. Uber started like this. Uber earned 20% commission from any trip.

Who let Uber change the rule so that they can earn up to 80% commission from the trip?! In a real estate transaction, the sold price is transparent to all parties. Also, the sold price always equal to the bought price.

Uber must make its pricing structure TRANSPARENT. All parties have the right to know what riders paid (the fare), what drivers earned (Uber's cost) and what Uber received (Uber's profit). If not, Uber is overcharging riders and underpaying drivers to maximize their immoral, unethical, dishonest profit up to the insane 80%! 

Stop abusing and mistreating drivers. Unjust will burst out if there is no justice. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Supporting Uber is the same as endorsing this CHEATER and LIAR.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> A realtor earns 3% commission in a real state transaction. Uber started like this. Uber earned 20% commission from any trip.
> 
> Who let Uber change the rule so that they can earn up to 80% commission from the trip?! In a real estate transaction, the sold price is transparent to all parties. Also, the sold price always equal to the bought price.
> 
> ...


Airline pricing of their tickets is certainly not transparent. They fluctuate by a lot of money, day to day, even hour to hour. We don't get any sort of breakdown of their pricing and how it is calculated for the person booking the flight.

Many more people fly worldwide than use rideshare. Many more $$ are spent by the public on airfare vs. rideshare.

Perhaps a better use of your (ahem) talents outface would be to stop posting on this message board and spend your protest time on crafting and delivering your messages to the airlines about their opaque, unjust pricing practices. Potentially much greater return of justice for more of the public and more of the public's money.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> WOW....34 rides on a SUNDAY and not one tip...that boggles the mind


I saw the same thing..34 people and not 1 person can kick down a dollar.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> The guy who uses a mythical man and his boat as an example is accusing someone else of having a small brain? Really??


So Noah is a myth....... I guess I have a small brain because I believe differently.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> ...but I am able to see the ride payment as soon as the ride ends. That's true no matter how loyal I am. Does he think it is because he is disloyal that he can't see the payment? Cuz he said it is to keep the rider from seeing it (as if most care).


I with you on this. I don't really care that I can't see what I'm paid upfront or that it takes a minute after the ride is over to find out. I can basically pre-calc the ride payout in my head when the ride starts, based on the base fare and the driver rates in my city (Boston) and the time and miles estimate on Google Maps (which is the NAV I use). When the ride ends, the pay for the ride pops up a minute later and I'm usually within +/- 50 cents of my in-head estimate.

Also, in my mind, I've always mentally thought of my pay as based upon the driver rates, never as a % of the actual fare charged to the pax, and I've been doing this part-time for 3 years. So while this issue about "uber charging more, etc" seems to bother others, it's never bothered me. I pay much more close attention to any news about potential changes to drivers' per mile and per minute rates.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> Airline pricing of their tickets is certainly not transparent. They fluctuate by a lot of money, day to day, even hour to hour. We don't get any sort of breakdown of their pricing and how it is calculated for the person booking the flight.
> 
> Many more people fly worldwide than use rideshare. Many more $$ are spent by the public on airfare vs. rideshare.
> 
> Perhaps a better use of your (ahem) talents outface would be to stop posting on this message board and spend your protest time on crafting and delivering your messages to the airlines about their opaque, unjust pricing practices. Potentially much greater return of justice for more of the public and more of the public's money.


Is this a good argument by comparing airliners with Uber?! Do the airliners pay their pilots minimum wage?! Do the pilots need to provide their own airplanes?! Please compare things at an equal basis. You cannot compliant iPhone is so expensive than a MacBurger. Likewise, you cannot compare airliner's upfront pricing with Uber's.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> Is this a good argument by comparing airliners with Uber?!


Yes. Uber Corp vs Airline corporations. The greater need for you, SJW, is to take the airline corporations to task. The # of airline passengers and the $$ they spend is far greater than the # of uber drivers and the amount of driver pay in question.

If you have a conscience you will abandon your rants against uber and direct them towards the airlines. For the greater good of the public.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

outface said:


> A realtor earns 3% commission in a real state transaction. Uber started like this. Uber earned 20% commission from any trip.
> 
> Who let Uber change the rule so that they can earn up to 80% commission from the trip?! In a real estate transaction, the sold price is transparent to all parties. Also, the sold price always equal to the bought price.
> 
> ...


You are not entitled to know any of that. Do you know how much all the items that you buy at Walmart costs? Do you know how much the logistics cost was? No, and you are not entitled to know. You are told it costs something, you either pay it or move on.

Uber has no obligation to make anything transparent to the end user. Uber tell the pax it'll cost $20. If the pax is willing to pay it, that's all they're entitled to know. If $20 isn't worth the trip, they are entitled to find other means of transportation.

The driver is given the break down, although I don't even think we're entitled to it. It's nice to see, but all that's relevant to the driver is how many miles you drove and how long it too. Calculated based on your city's rate table is how much you made. It really isn't any of our business how much Uber makes, so the fact that they give that to us is actually a bonus.

Do you think Walmart sends it's vendors a report on how much they sold their product for? Sure, they can easily find out by going to the consumer end, much like how you can ask a pax how much they paid, but they certainly are not obligated to send the contractor/vendor a report.



outface said:


> Is this a good argument by comparing airliners with Uber?! Do the airliners pay their pilots minimum wage?! Do the pilots need to provide their own airplanes?! Please compare things at an equal basis. You cannot compliant iPhone is so expensive than a MacBurger. Likewise, you cannot compare airliner's upfront pricing with Uber's.


Actually, a new regional pilot only makes $22,500 a year. Many Uber drivers here can make that with ease. Hell, I was making that when I was driving part time.

You have to first get your Private Pilots license, your Instrument Rating, Commercial rating and Instructors Certificate. That alone would cost you around $25,000. If you have that amount, as well as living expenses, you might be able to knock that out in 8 months. If you have to work full time, that'll take you 24 months do to. If you are an Uber driver, consider that 36 months with your Salary and probably having to retake the written exams and check ride multiple times.

You then need 500 hours as a flight instructor. You might get a job as one for $29,000 a year. Depending on how busy of a school you go to, you may average 15-25 hours a week. 18 months maybe?

You then need to get an actual regional pilot position, which only earns $22,500 a year starting. 1500 hours is what you need to move up to the big dogs. However, you aren't cranking out 40 hours a week like most jobs. I believe most airlines have a 1000 hours a year cap. So that's 18 months before you can even consider moving to Delta.

Delta starting salary is $55,000 a year, with 64 hour a month guarantees.

Sure after 10 years of this, you'll break the $110 a year mark and is really is good money.

This is all from research I'd done because I had considered going through the process. I already have my private pilots license and my GI bill would pay for the schooling needed to become an instructor. Any actual airline pilots out there may have more accurate information.

But to try to compare an Uber driver to an Airline Pilot? An Uber driver just needs to be 21 years old and managed to NOT get convicted of a crime. Everyone and their grandma, literally, can be an Uber driver within 2 weeks.

Come on bro...


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You are not entitled to know any of that. Do you know how much all the items that you buy at Walmart costs? Do you know how much the logistics cost was? No, and you are not entitled to know. You are told it costs something, you either pay it or move on.
> 
> Uber has no obligation to make anything transparent to the end user. Uber tell the pax it'll cost $20. If the pax is willing to pay it, that's all they're entitled to know. If $20 isn't worth the trip, they are entitled to find other means of transportation.
> 
> ...


I will not stop you uttering your opinions. You also don't bother discourage my speaking. On this forum, we can mutual respect or mutual ignore.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

outface said:


> I will not stop you uttering your opinions. You also don't bother discourage my speaking. On this forum, we can mutual respect or mutual ignore.


I never once told you not to utter your opinion. It is not opinion that being an Airline Pilot is much harder than becoming an Uber driver. That is cold hard fact. So to try to compare the earnings of an Airline Pilot, whose starting Salary is actually less than some good Uber drivers in select markets, is just plain silly. There is absolutely no comparison.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> Airline pricing of their tickets is certainly not transparent. They fluctuate by a lot of money, day to day, even hour to hour. We don't get any sort of breakdown of their pricing and how it is calculated for the person booking the flight.
> 
> Many more people fly worldwide than use rideshare. Many more $$ are spent by the public on airfare vs. rideshare.
> 
> Perhaps a better use of your (ahem) talents outface would be to stop posting on this message board and spend your protest time on crafting and delivering your messages to the airlines about their opaque, unjust pricing practices. Potentially much greater return of justice for more of the public and more of the public's money.


I made a similar point to outface today as well. He ignored me. This is his calling.



outface said:


> I will not stop you uttering your opinions. You also don't bother discourage my speaking. On this forum, we can mutual respect or mutual ignore.


steveK2016 just annihilated every argument you put forth. And you refuse to acknowledge it. So, it's name calling time, or I'm willing to engage in actual fisticuffs. You name the parking lot and city. I'll fly there. A pilot will fly me there.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Is this a good argument by comparing airliners' upfront pricing with Uber's?! Do the airliners pay their pilots minimum wage?! Do the pilots need to provide their own airplanes?! Please compare things at an equal basis. You cannot compliant iPhone is so expensive than a MacBurger. Likewise, you cannot compare airliner's upfront pricing with Uber's.


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

outface I am sorry you are having a negative experience with these issues, but we have reviewed your arguments and they confirm that while you raise some legitimate points, your abrasive and confrontational style is not helpful in calling attention to these issues. Further, misrepresentation of facts, intentional or accidental, destroys what credibility you have left after insulting both passengers and drivers. I understand that this can be a disappointment but I can assure you that we have looked at this report and have given it the proper attention it deserved. I hope you can continue to partner with Uber and I wish you the best of luck.
Rahim



Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> I'm kinda fascinated at this phenomenon where one says something like "my pay shows right away", and a separate question about why people care about % of rider's price when we get paid the same rate regardless of the percentage Uber takes from the rider, and a person replies with "Uber doesn't have yr back. They like yr stupidity and loyalty."


[2][3][4]



outface said:


> Unjust will happen if there is no justice. THere is no justice if Uber will not fail.


[5][6]



outface said:


> Who let Uber change the rule so that they can earn up to 80% commission from the trip?


Every driver that signed their ToS.



outface said:


> Is this a good argument by comparing airliners with Uber?! Do the airliners pay their pilots minimum wage?! Do the pilots need to provide their own airplanes?! Please compare things at an equal basis.


You think airlines are a bad comparison but real estate is an "equal basis equivalency?" (airlines at least add a fuel surcharge when the price of gas rises which helps offset the cost of gas for those pilots that fly their personal A320's)



outface said:


> Drivers are idiots and riders are jerks.


You've alienated both sides that you are appealing to. GJ, you've only got Uber left to listen.



outface said:


> When Noah was building the Ark, no one believed him neither.


You are comparing yourself to a significant religious figure. Now you've given critics exactly what they need to dismiss you dismissively.



outface said:


> Uber must make its pricing structure TRANSPARENT. All parties have the right to know what riders paid (the fare), what drivers earned (Uber's cost) and what Uber received (Uber's profit). If not, Uber is overcharging riders and underpaying drivers to maximize their immoral, unethical, dishonest profit up to the insane 80%!


TNC's are almost completely unregulated. But your scorched earth approach is going to earn nothing but contempt, not the sympathy that any change to these issues requires. It will also leave everyone you interact with in a state unlikely to be receptive to objectively hear the arguments from someone better prepared than yourself to present them.

I understand your outrage. Believe it or not, I'm more on your side than not. Please don't mistake my attempt at levity as a personal attack. But please reconsider how you are staging your arguments and better arm yourself to effectively engage in that discourse of mutual respect to which you referenced.

[2]https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/tu-quoque
[3]https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/ad-hominem
[4]https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/strawman
[5]https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/slippery-slope
[6]https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/false-cause


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> Is this a good argument by comparing airliners' upfront pricing with Uber's?! Do the airliners pay their pilots minimum wage?! Do the pilots need to provide their own airplanes?! Please compare things at an equal basis. You cannot compliant iPhone is so expensive than a MacBurger. Likewise, you cannot compare airliner's upfront pricing with Uber's.


What happened with you an Uber? Did you get deactivated or did something go wrong?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> What happened with you an Uber? Did you get deactivated or did something go wrong?


Nada. Just alarm the society stop abusing and illtrating the Uber drivers. Low fare, No Tip, One Star, Multiple Stops, False reports for a free ride or a fare adjustment. What other goodies are missing?!

Face the reality and the economic rules:

Good and cheap but not fast (ETA more than 10 minutes)
Good and fast but not cheap (Tip your drivers)
Fast and cheap but not good (stop complaining the degrading of car and service)


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

outface said:


> Nada. Just alarm the society stop abusing and illtrating the Uber drivers. Low fare, No Tip, One Star, Multiple Stops, False reports for a free ride or a fare adjustment. What other goodies are missing?!
> 
> Face the reality and the economic rules:
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about? You don't make sense.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> What are you even talking about? You don't make sense.


It does makes sense to me ,may be not for an UBER employee.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> Nada. Just alarm the society stop abusing and illtrating the Uber drivers. Low fare, No Tip, One Star, Multiple Stops, False reports for a free ride or a fare adjustment. What other goodies are missing?!
> 
> Face the reality and the economic rules:
> 
> ...


No one has quit driving Uber due to you.
No one has quit riding Uber due to you.

But keep wasting your time (and ours) with your ineffective rants.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Sueuber said:


> It does makes sense to me ,may be not for an UBER employee.


Crazy understands crazy I guess


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> No one has quit driving Uber due to you.
> No one has quit riding Uber due to you.
> 
> But keep wasting your time (and ours) with your ineffective rants.


Are you same as Uber that believe everyone's r[email protected]?!


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> Are you same as Uber that believe everyone's [email protected]?!


Instead of accepting the stated facts, the ineffective SJW outface deflects and resorts to name-calling.

Just more evidence to prove my case, outface. You are a turn-off, and readers tune you out because of it. You don't convince anyone.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Veal66 said:


> Instead of accepting the stated facts, the ineffective SJW outface deflects and resorts to name-calling.
> 
> Just more evidence to prove my case, outface. You are a turn-off, and readers tune you out because of it. You don't convince anyone.


You sound like a judge in the court room to read out the verdict. You've been added into my ignore list.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

outface said:


> You sound like a judge in the court room to read out the verdict. You've been added into my ignore list.


Very easy case. That people ignore your rants and the fact that you haven't effected any change at all is solely your own failure.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

twnFM said:


> So Noah is a myth....... I guess I have a small brain because I believe differently.


Beliefs are individual. Truth is universal. Just because you believe something does not make it true. If the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

All I know is that two and three weekends ago, working only Friday and Saturday nights, about 15 hours per weekend, I grossed $300 each weekend that I would NOT have made by sitting on my ass, complaining on a posting site. My car is paid off and I do not plan on selling it. I will drive it until it dies catastrophically, so I don't care about any potential depreciation. Between gas and the fraction of an oil change, brake and tire wear, and a car wash, I netted $17-18/hr before taxes. There aren't a lot of easy-entry part time jobs that pay that much money for comparatively easy work. There ARE a ton of far less pleasant jobs out there that pay far less (like anything in retail or fast food). Sure Uber may be screwing us over in certain ways, but it's still a damn good part time side hustle.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

My question is, if the margins are so bad why haven't any class action lawsuits been launched? How much is their percentage relative to Medallion?



BillC said:


> Sure Uber may be screwing us over in certain ways, but it's still a damn good part time side hustle.


Yeah until they deactivate your account without warning apparently.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Bodie Bunk said:


> My question is, if the margins are so bad why haven't any class action lawsuits been launched?


Not many people speak for the drivers. Their simple logics is stop driving it if you don't like it. There is no justice if Uber won't fail.


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

outface said:


> Again, Uber must show the driver's earning IMMEDIATELY at the end of every trip. There is NO REASON or EXCUSE for any time delay.
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.
> 
> ...


Uber doesnt have to do anything lol. Uber can deactivate you whenever they want, for whatever reason they want. And we can't do a damn thing about it. We work for them, and we agreed to their mileage and time rates.

If Uber decides to charge the rider more, that doesn't mean we should receive more. You accepted the trip, and you will get your surge that Uber shows. If Uber says you got a 2x surge, when it was really 4x... who cares? you were happy with it being 2x before you found out that pax paid 4x. Uber isn't stealing from drivers. They are stealing from the pax.

Like a broken record, I'll say it again. Don't drive if you aren't happy. I only drive hours that are beneficial for me with likely surge or boost + little traffic.

The only way Uber will make changes is if there is a shortage of drivers, which means longer pax waiting time. As long as the ants are out there, nothing will change.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> The guy who uses a mythical man and his boat as an example is accusing someone else of having a small brain? Really??


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I have seen the light. After reading all these no logic demands of rights that do not exist I have been worn down. I am now willing to leave Uber and start driving for outface. You can start sending my $30 an hour for 40 hours a week to me. That is $1200 a week in case you don't follow that. As soon as I receive my first installment, I will let Uber know I am done driving.


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Wait, Noah had an Ark? I am so confused I thought he was a Zoologist!


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Lyft shows it to you, big and bold as soon as the ride is over. I often find my self wondering. was that trip worth it? and to often making a note to myself to check back later and see if they tipped to be able to answer in the affirmative.



steveK2016 said:


> Do you think Walmart sends it's vendors a report on how much they sold their product for? Sure, they can easily find out by going to the consumer end, much like how you can ask a pax how much they paid, but they certainly are not obligated to send the contractor/vendor a report.


Actually, they do usually negotiate those and write them into the contracts. Many more secret shopper gigs for price compliance checks then customer service audits. Heck Duracell sent someone all over my town to just about every store to make sure their batteries where one the ends of shelves & end caps and never in the middle or sharing space with other items. Just try finding any apple retailer offering apple products at less than the standard apple-approved discount. Only thing you will find is 'bundles' where you get discounts on third party accessories bought together with it. Heck even the over priced items in the convenience stores are all marked with their true (low) price on the label in a ludicrously easy to break Caesar cipher.

It is interesting however what they choose to share, and what they hide. Sometimes what someone chooses to share vs what secrets they keep can be almost as illuminating as the details themselves.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

outface said:


> I don't drive nor ride with Uber.


A. I don't believe you. You're too bitter and post too much here for you to be completely uninvolved with Uber.

B. Why would you care if the passenger can see your earnings? It's none of their business, that's between you and uber. I can't see my waitresses pay stub, nor would I want to. I'm paying the restaurant for my food, she can haggle with her boss over wages. Not my concern.

C. If you spent some of your time learning a skill or trade and stop externalizing all your problems, you might be gainfully employed and happier.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

wow! It's amazing. So many DRIVERS speak favorably for Uber. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Same as these cheapos and cheaters.


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

outface said:


> wow! It's amazing. So many DRIVERS speak favorably for Uber. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Same as these cheapos and cheaters.


Have you ever worked a real job in your life? Yes, most businesses are cheap. Sorry if I'm the first to tell you.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Drive safe. Be proud to be a uber driver.


----------



## RideshareDude (May 14, 2017)

I have been driving 7 months and drivers earnings were always available immediately after the trip was completed. Now Uber is BSing and now takes up to 5-10 minutes mostly 5 and it's annoying. This has been the case for me the last two weeks.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

RideshareDude said:


> I have been driving 7 months and drivers earnings were always available immediately after the trip was completed. Now Uber is BSing and now takes up to 5-10 minutes mostly 5 and it's annoying. This has been the case for me the last two weeks.


Thank you for your honest and true statement. Uber is afraid the public know that Uber takes 60%+ commission from the fare. Uber always brainwashed the society that Uber only takes 20% or 25% commission and drivers make $96,000 a year.

uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

outface said:


> I don't drive nor ride with Uber.
> How people will look at your driving or riding with Uber?!
> Drivers are idiots and riders are jerks.
> Stop Ubering. Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT.


So if you don't drive nor ride Uber then why are you here? Why would you care?


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Where's ubers 50%...


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

With the increase in driver turnover it makes you wonder how many fools are really out there.

What's really ironic is you people post your statements as if that is really a actual document. The document is being produced by the company that is ripping you off. I guarantee not one of you people have seen a actual credit card bill from a customer. That is the only way you will ever know what the customer is paying. I have seen and heard stories of Uber sending out 1099s with the amount of what the customer was charged not what the driver was paid. Many drivers do not even have a clue of what a 1099 is let alone how to dispute such a grievance. This is why uber is so big. They do not mind eating small fish because like the old saying goes if you take everybody's pennies the dollars will grow on their own. Drivers for Uber are nothing but Pawns. You can be replaced by the push of a button. You have absolutely no recourse in anything this company decides they want to do with you. If you attempt to screw everybody and only one or two person catch you you got away with screwing 8 people. Pretty good racket they got going on here.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I don’t like to refer to people who are trying to do whatever they can to get by or get ahead as fools, but there seems to be an unlimited supply of folks who do this without really knowing what they’re getting into. They never consider maintenance and fuel and insurance costs. They don’t prepare for taxes. Heck, they never even consider supplemental insurance, and it’s too late when they’re staring at a $2,000 deductible and being dropped by their own insurance. This forum is excellent in getting those messages across.
If I couldn’t do Select/Premier/Lux, I wouldn’t do this at all. It just wouldn’t be worth it, at least not during the hours I drive, but I’m just supplementing my income. I wonder how the heck folks who are trying to make it doing X can actually survive. Well, I know the answer is that they don’t, not unless they learn how to work surges. Herein lies the rub - As long as RS companies can find people who are willing to destroy their personal property for peanuts, surges stay limited, and it makes starving drivers even hungrier. 
The RS companies have tons of data that lets them know what the lowest fare drivers will bare in each market. That’s what every driver agrees to BEFORE they turn a wheel. It doesn’t matter what they’re charging the customer- A driver is not entitled to anything more than what they agreed upon. Period. It’s just like any other business. Until the market of uninformed new drivers is exhausted, driver rates are not going to change. 
Now, for Outfarce - You’re like a priest trying to convince the pope that he should go to church. I’m not sure if your mission is to destroy Uber or “save” drivers, or if you just enjoy going out for a troll every half hour, but your schtick is old. Maybe try some decaf, or perhaps try participating in one of the many psychiatric forums that are popular with persons who share your traits.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Mine shows right away. They didn't used to, but it was fixed about a year ago.
> 
> Why do people care about %s? I get 90.75c per mile & 16.5c per minute, plus muliplier, whether Uber is getting 60% of the rider's payment or -60% (at times a rider pays $5 and I get $15), and everything in between. The percentage Uber gets of what a rider pays doesn't change that.


The amount uber overcharges doesnt affect how much we get but it sure could affect a tip...


----------



## Prettynpearls (Jun 27, 2015)

A


outface said:


> When Noah was building the Ark, no one believed him neither.
> I will alarm people not driving nor riding with Uber.
> Drive or Ride at your own risk. The best thing Uber can do, and always do, is simply remove the bad guy from the platform after the tragedy happened. Will that be fair for the victims?!
> 
> Uber only cares for FARE, not FAIR.


Absolutely right. If there ever an issue Uber will always be on the side of the rider. They will take the word of a drunk sob over a sober driver. Riders,will try to get by with all kinds of stuff and the sad thing is Uber let's them. If a rider makes an untrue statement about a driver uber will deactivate the driver without knowing the drivers side. Drivers are independent contractors and should not be delt with in this fashion. They are not an employer. They will still no matter what control when you can work.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Okay apparently we all seem to agree that there is a big issue with Uber in the way they operate. What do you think fuels that fire? When you are being told by the governor of the state to either let Uber operate in your cityanyway they want to and you are to have absolutely no oversight of anything they do, anybody they allowed to work for them, any vehicle they drive, or any price they charge , that can only be orchestrated with a lot of money changing hands. And of course this being New York and the one holding the purse strings be in coamo, you do not dare to not allow them to operate. They paid a lot of money in contributions to mr. Cuomo in order to get the right to do whatever they want in these cities. You tell Cuomo no not in my city, and there's a good chance your city will never see another dime in state aid money. It's pay for play. The mayor of the Cities has bowed down and grab their ankles to let this happen in their cities. You put the citizens of your city at risk by allowing this to happen because of money. And really it's for Cuomo and Uber's money. In a nutshell they can make up the money by doing anything they want in these cities other than New York City to offset any regulations that they have to abide in the five boroughs.

And another quick footnote to that. All subcontractors have to be registered in the city of Rochester. Think for one second any of these Uber drivers are registered? What about DBA? Even independent owner-operators in Rochester have to have a DBA. Think any Uber drivers got them? Think anybody's going to tell him they need them?

In this day in age and in this state for sure, you grease the wheel and watch it turn.

Pretty much like the little tax battle that's going on. Cuomo is allowing people to pay their taxes early for the sole purpose of the Federal Government not getting that additional income next year. And yet he plays it off like he's doing something to help the people. When actually he is screwing the federal government. Where he gets his money for the people In his state.People are nothing but Pawns to any politician.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

There is no justice if Uber won't fail.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

As long as they keep getting away with what they're getting away with it ain't going to happen. When you got that much money you can pretty much buy anything you want or any politician you want. Just asked of your Cuomo of New York


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just scroll down and look under transactions. It shows up.


----------

